

Is this a new kind of puzzle? - amichail
http://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/chzzd/is_this_a_new_kind_of_puzzle/

======
amichail
Also see:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/geek/comments/ci5bg/askgeek_is_this_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/geek/comments/ci5bg/askgeek_is_this_a_new_kind_of_puzzle/)

